# Mail server & newsletter services



## bluecircle (Jan 28, 2014)

Hello.
I need some clarification about mail servers.
Is possible and eventually what is the best way for manage a newsletter mail server like malchimp? 

In particular I need that the user customers be able to send email to their own group with the own email in the form field, like customers@example.com and not like masterdomainserver@example.net.
I think that I need to manage the from field, but the from email address need to be different for any different groups-manager.

Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: Mail server & nesletter services*

What you're looking for is called a mailing list. You don't need to run a mail server for that. Mailchimp is just a service that can host it for you.


----------



## bluecircle (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: Mail server & nesletter services*

Hello SirDice, 
thank you for answering.

I like to experiment and test my own solution, I just want to know what is the way for this, what I need.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: Mail server & nesletter services*

With your own mailserver you can "rewrite" pretty much every detail of an email, including the "from" and "to" addresses. It doesn't matter much which one, they can all do it. Although some may be easier to configure, the default sendmail(8) will work but is a bit of a pain to configure correctly. mail/postfix is a popular alternative MTA (Mail Transfer Agent).

Mailing list software simply connects to a mail server and is the part that actually does the sending of the newsletters. You give it a list of email addresses and something that needs to be sent around and the mailing list software takes care of sending each member a copy. The mail server is simply there to rewrite the "from" address for example and to take care of sending each email to the correct recipient mail server.


----------



## bluecircle (Jan 30, 2014)

*Re: Mail server & nesletter services*



			
				SirDice said:
			
		

> With your own mailserver you can "rewrite" pretty much every detail of an email, including the "from" and "to" addresses. It doesn't matter much which one, they can all do it. Although some may be easier to configure, the default sendmail(8) will work but is a bit of a pain to configure correctly. mail/postfix is a popular alternative MTA (Mail Transfer Agent).
> 
> Mailing list software simply connects to a mail server and is the part that actually does the sending of the newsletters. You give it a list of email addresses and something that needs to be sent around and the mailing list software takes care of sending each member a copy. The mail server is simply there to rewrite the "from" address for example and to take care of sending each email to the correct recipient mail server.


Thank you!


----------



## ShelLuser (Jan 30, 2014)

Just to add to the original topic; if you're looking for mailing list software then you can't really go wrong with mail/mailman or mail/majordomo.

The first maybe a little rough to set up but the whole administration and maintenance is a breeze. Majordomo on the other hand maybe relatively easy to set up but in my personal experience it can a be a little rough with the maintenance. Even though, I wouldn't count it out yet


----------

